

Game Programming Patterns: Component - stephth
http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/component.html

======
stephth
via, and also worth the read:

 _What are some programming design patterns that are useful in game
development?_

[http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/4157/what-are-
som...](http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/4157/what-are-some-
programming-design-patterns-that-are-useful-in-game-development)

